# community tax



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi there, can anyone tell me what is an average yearly community charge (council tax in the UK) for a rural property in Murcia.

Thought it was very low ie 20-30 euros, then read it was between 0.5 and 1 % of the value of the property????? Vast difference so any info much appreciated.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi, It varies from region to region & council to council. It is between 0,5 & 1% of the 'Valor Catastral', which is the assessed value of the property for tax purposes , not the price for which it is bought or sold. Normally the valor catastral is based on the building cost & is about 30% of the price it's on sale for. In the case of old properties, like mine which is in excess of 100 years old, the v. catastral when I bought it was around 2800 €, with a % of 0,75% giving the amount due of 21/22 € a year. After the revaluation in 2005 the v. catastral was reduced to 2368,72 & the % to 0,67% leaving me to pay less than 16 € a year.  
There can also be a seperate charge for large amounts of land but this is at a much, much lower rate.


----------



## Rofa (Dec 3, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> Hi, It varies from region to region & council to council. It is between 0,5 & 1% of the 'Valor Catastral', which is the assessed value of the property for tax purposes , not the price for which it is bought or sold. Normally the valor catastral is based on the building cost & is about 30% of the price it's on sale for. In the case of old properties, like mine which is in excess of 100 years old, the v. catastral when I bought it was around 2800 €, with a % of 0,75% giving the amount due of 21/22 € a year. After the revaluation in 2005 the v. catastral was reduced to 2368,72 & the % to 0,67% leaving me to pay less than 16 € a year.
> There can also be a seperate charge for large amounts of land but this is at a much, much lower rate.


As you say region to region. I pay 1,500 € p.a. Old house, lot of land and painfully expensive!


----------

